# Help on value for jc Higgins bicycle



## gary.kreidler (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey guys I'm no expert on any bike let alone tank bikes. I recently saw this bike an fell for it but the asking price is $800. Is this a realistic price for this bike. Thanks in advance for any schooling.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Kinda crusty but looks like most of it will clean up decent. If this is a bike you like and are going to keep then $800 may be ok as long as you are just going to clean and service it. The bike is not worth restoring as you would have more in just chrome than the bike would be worth. If you are looking to flip there is no meat on the bone. Personally I'd feel good with this one at about $650 because you'll need to spend about $70 for a good set of tires/tubes/rim strips. My 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 5, 2015)

If you are keeping it as a rider, the price is about right for it's condition.  Top 4 parts on that bike would get you $800 separately, but wouldn't be much left after that.

Tank $300
Rear Rack w/ Reflector $300 (Reflector alone $200)
Head Light $100
Beehive Springer Fork setup $100

Might want to try getting it a couple hundred cheaper if paying cash.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll let you know that the seller will let it go for $650. I've been debating this bike for weeks now, and it's close to where I work. I'm saving up my money for a future Elgin purchase, or else I'd be on this one. Seller was getting a bit snippy with me after asking a few questions so that also kind of turned me off.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2015)

I believe the above valuations for parts would be at the top of the market but it would be a true shame to buy this bike for parts. At $650 this is a no-brainer to me if you like the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 5, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe the above valuations for parts would be at the top of the market but it would be a true shame to buy this bike for parts. At $650 this is a no-brainer to me if you like the bike. V/r Shawn




Was only using the per desired part value to determine a reasonable buy price for the bike.  Paying $650-$800 only to part it out would be a waste of time.  Not to mention a waste of a good bike.


----------



## gary.kreidler (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the info.  Euphman06 and crazy 8 nice to see some people some what local.  I'm in the Scranton wilkesbarre area of pa.  Mabe we'll see ya at a show one day. Who knows mabe we have already.  Thanks again for the info. Gary


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 7, 2015)

gary.kreidler said:


> Thanks everyone for the info.  Euphman06 and crazy 8 nice to see some people some what local.  I'm in the Scranton wilkesbarre area of pa.  Mabe we'll see ya at a show one day. Who knows mabe we have already.  Thanks again for the info. Gary





Hmmm... You might have bought a muscle bike off me awhile ago? I have a vague memory of selling a huffy rail and meeting in Tobyhanna where I work. Maybe 2 years ago now? Or maybe my memory is getting bad..lol


----------



## gary.kreidler (Feb 7, 2015)

Yep that was me a purple rail the chain guard was a little tweaked but an awsome bike.


----------



## Ou812struggle (Jul 23, 2017)

Just Bought a JC Higgins bicycle can i get some info.  Such as make model an valur


----------



## Ou812struggle (Jul 23, 2017)

Ou812struggle said:


> Just Bought a JC Higgins bicycle can i get some info.  Such as make model an valur
> 
> View attachment 648798



Numbers on bike are:1780164  503.46280


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ou812struggle said:


> Numbers on bike are:1780164  503.46280




A pic of the entire bike would surely help but from what I'm seeing this is a mid to late 50's Austrian built Higgins worth about $25.


----------



## Ou812struggle (Jul 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> A pic of the entire bike would surely help but from what I'm seeing this is a mid to late 50's Austrian built Higgins worth about $25.



Yes sorry but net wasnt working wee lastnight heres a pic of bike


----------

